
AOL snags a startup, reminding everyone that they're still buying - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/352415/aol-snags-a-startup-reminding-everyone-that-theyre-still-buying
======
bfioca
Personally - I'd have to think twice about being acquired by those guys,
unless I was already vested...

------
kajecounterhack
Hmm the only reason I even know about AOL now is their instant messaging
client. Besides that...I can't think of anyone in my neighborhood...or any of
my friends for that matter...who uses AOL internet service. Time Warner owns
other assets though right, so are they almost out of the dialup business? I
don't see those amazingly annoying free CDs anymore...

